# acid stain



## firepaint (Jul 21, 2009)

So I've got a customer that wants me to acid stain the floor in a 14x19 room in a basement. I've talked to the guys at my local shop and they gave me a step by step that seemed just a little too easy. If there is anyone out there that could give me a pointer or two on the process I would greatly appriciate it. Oh yeah the customer one of my wife's friends so If I botch this I'll be hearing about it for ever.

Thanks


----------



## condes (Sep 12, 2009)

*Concrete Staining*

You may want to check a video at (Edit) 

It will give you a step by step look at how to stain concrete properly

There are several videos throughout the site to help you if you need to remove carpet and tile or glue and also if you want to know about respirators or scoring concrete



Please Read Advertising Rules


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Btw John, i looked at your business site after the spam site and you have some nice gallery pics and I hope you choose to contribute to PT, good floor guys are a great resource.


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Acid staining is a great way to get an Old World feel out of a concrete floor. But, beware: you get what you get.....make sure you know the product, know the application, DO not acid etch first, and do not seal your fate. This stuff is not something to "play" around with. Do some research and get certified! I want to see some photo's when your done!


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

It's not very hard to do...

WARNING... Neutralize before applying waterborne acrylic sealers!


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Neutralize and rinse, rinse, rinse. Seriously.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

jijel said:


> Pictures are worth a thousand words. This is an acid stain we just finished. The final product is very nice with some custom features including an abstract stripe and a custom "sun" medallion in the floor.


Please introduce yourself and fill out your profile so we don't think you're a Robot.


----------

